# oddest/ridiculous encounters while deer hunting



## Dan E.

Few years ago a day before gun opener I parked near one of my bow stands on state land for a afternoon hunt. When I got out of the truck I could hear circular saws running from the direction of my stand. I walk in and there is 2 older gentlemen building a ground blind screwing 2x4s into the same tree my stand is in. I walked up to them and they asked if i was hunting around there and I pointed to my stand above their heads. They backed out their screws and boards from the tree and started packing up. I left as they were packing up and went to another stand that afternoon.A few days later I stopped by there just to check on things and sure enough they had built their ground blind right on top of a heavy run just 20 yards away from my treestand.

Another time I had a guy walk into the woods with a beach chair, plop down right in front of me, light up a cigar, and call his wife on speakerphone


----------



## Biggbear

Many years ago I was bow hunting state land near Roscommon on November 14th. As I head in I see a bunch of no trespassing signs along the two track on property I know to be state land. Heading to the area I hunted previously I find new path created by a 4 wheeler (new since the previous season). Then I see a huge 8x8 shack (not set up legally),several mountains of carrots (limit was 5 gallons then), and trees cut for shooting lanes 30 yards wide like spokes on a wheel going out from the shack.

I went past this mess and headed back along the swamp where I had hunted for many years. When I came out that night a truck comes roaring down the two track and skids to a halt next to me. There are two guys in the truck, a father and his adult son. The father starts screaming at me that I better not be in there the next morning hunting, they had that area staked out. I asked if they were the ones posting state land and with all the other illegal nonsense. The Dad didn't even attempt to deny it, fully admitted it was their spot. He went on to tell me if I showed up out there at all his other two sons would be with him in the morning, and his 3 sons would kick my behind. I was young, and offered to have him and his son step out right there and we could settle up right then. I told them the winner could hunt there, and the loser would find someplace new. The Dad called me a few choice words, and drove off with another warning about his other sons being there in the morning.

I stopped at the Roscommon DNR field office and reported my experience to the CO that was there. He took detailed location info, and said he would be out there at day break. I came in from a different direction on the 15th, I could hear the guys yelling at the CO in the distance when he got there. They spooked a 6 pt my way and I whacked him. I made sure to drag the deer out past the bunch of morons even though it was the long way to my truck. I just smiled as I went past. The CO told me congratulations, and based on the fist full of tickets he was writing, and the pile of guns against a tree I was guessing it was a bad day for the other crew. Bumped into the CO a few days later in the area. He had confiscated guns, 4 wheeler, and written a bunch of tickets. He gave them no slack what-so-ever because they were such a bunch of jerks from the moment he encountered them.

One of the best opening days I ever had.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

In the '80s I was patrolling the family property Thanksgiving weekend. I was shocked to find 24 hunters on the family land. Very few were respectful when they were caught. Everyone knew they were trespassing. One thing it did lead to is a deputy sheriff being granted permission to hunt. The problem slowly got better but it seemed like I was hunting trespassers more than deer. Too bad they couldn't make it a felony for serial trespassing. I can understand one time but after that it should be criminal and not recreational.


----------



## Quack Addict

Last year I was in a swamp treestand on opening day, well before legal shooting light. About 7:45am, I hear a bunch of noise heading my way and about 50 yards out, a guy in a faded orange jacket pops out. He walked within 20' of the tree I was in and never saw me. 

Fast forward about 2 hours (a little after 10) and here he comes again, heading back the other way. This time he saw me and tried to strike up a conversation. "I've been out here ALL MORNING and didn't see a thing". After I didn't respond, he mumbled something about his wife calling to say he had to come home, then he continued crunching & crashing off into the distance.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Quack Addict said:


> Last year I was in a swamp treestand on opening day, well before legal shooting light. About 7:45am, I hear a bunch of noise heading my way and about 50 yards out, a guy in a faded orange jacket pops out. He walked within 20' of the tree I was in and never saw me.
> 
> Fast forward about 2 hours (a little after 10) and here he comes again, heading back the other way. This time he saw me and tried to strike up a conversation. "I've been out here ALL MORNING and didn't see a thing". After I didn't respond, he mumbled something about his wife calling to say he had to come home, then he continued crunching & crashing off into the distance.


I think I know that guy! Ha Ha


----------



## Nostromo

Biggbear said:


> Many years ago I was bow hunting state land near Roscommon on November 14th. As I head in I see a bunch of no trespassing signs along the two track on property I know to be state land. Heading to the area I hunted previously I find new path created by a 4 wheeler (new since the previous season). Then I see a huge 8x8 shack (not set up legally),several mountains of carrots (limit was 5 gallons then), and trees cut for shooting lanes 30 yards wide like spokes on a wheel going out from the shack.
> 
> I went past this mess and headed back along the swamp where I had hunted for many years. When I came out that night a truck comes roaring down the two track and skids to a halt next to me. There are two guys in the truck, a father and his adult son. The father starts screaming at me that I better not be in there the next morning hunting, they had that area staked out. I asked if they were the ones posting state land and with all the other illegal nonsense. The Dad didn't even attempt to deny it, fully admitted it was their spot. He went on to tell me if I showed up out there at all his other two sons would be with him in the morning, and his 3 sons would kick my behind. I was young, and offered to have him and his son step out right there and we could settle up right then. I told them the winner could hunt there, and the loser would find someplace new. The Dad called me a few choice words, and drove off with another warning about his other sons being there in the morning.
> 
> I stopped at the Roscommon DNR field office and reported my experience to the CO that was there. He took detailed location info, and said he would be out there at day break. I came in from a different direction on the 15th, I could hear the guys yelling at the CO in the distance when he got there. They spooked a 6 pt my way and I whacked him. I made sure to drag the deer out past the bunch of morons even though it was the long way to my truck. I just smiled as I went past. The CO told me congratulations, and based on the fist full of tickets he was writing, and the pile of guns against a tree I was guessing it was a bad day for the other crew. Bumped into the CO a few days later in the area. He had confiscated guns, 4 wheeler, and written a bunch of tickets. He gave them no slack what-so-ever because they were such a bunch of jerks from the moment he encountered them.
> 
> One of the best opening days I ever had.


All's well that ends well.


----------



## sparky18181

Was hunting with two buddies. Each of us went off in different directions. After a while one of my buddies met up,with me and said our other buddy was passed out snoring to beat the band. Snuck over and took his gun and he never moved. Should of seen the look on his face when he woke up and started reaching around for,his gun. It was priceless. We finally busted out laughing across the way.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Reminds me of one time I snuck off for a quick afternoon deer hunt. I was in a hurry so just ended up sitting on the ground. I had been working a lot of hours and was very tired and ended up falling asleep. I woke up about an hour after dark in the pitch black and had forgotten where I was! Kind of paniced in the dark until I remembered where I was! Luckily I had a flashlight and walked out.


----------



## dmc1651

Another time I had a guy walk into the woods with a beach chair, plop down right in front of me, light up a cigar, and call his wife on speakerphone[/QUOTE]

Now that's hilarious!


----------



## Quack Addict

I've been hunting state land for about 25 years, so I've got a bunch of stories.

About 10 years ago a friend and I were out for an afternoon turkey hunt. The 2-track we went in on was a long way from town and took us past an old sand/gravel pit that the 4x4 and dirt bike crowd frequented.

As we were driving past the pit, a guy flagged us down such that we thought someone was injured. As he approached us, he asked "Do you guys have an oxy/acetylene torch?". When I asked why, it came out he and his girlfriend had been stranded since the night before.

They had run over the steel guts from a mattress and it bird nested around his driveshaft and jammed against the bed of his truck so it wouldn't even turn anymore. He'd been trying unsuccessfully, for hours, to cut it away with a pair of wire cutters. Gave him and his GF a ride into town. Not sure what happened after that.


----------



## Quack Addict

Early opening morning of duck season last year, some buddies and I were walking out to one of my favorite spots. Half way in we found a stuck truck. One of my buddies (a member here) knocked on the window peered thru with a flashlight to check for bodies. He said he heard snoring from inside. Then away we went.

About 90 minutes after shooting time, after we'd lit up the marsh with a couple volleys, we heard the truck fire up and engine revving. Not going anywhere stuck LIKE THAT.

Based on the empty Fireball bottles, dude and his girl were out drinking and 4-wheeling the night before. She was awake when we knocked on the door and was scared to death hiding in the back seat with her passed out boyfriend. We gave them a ride to the nearest gas station after our hunt as well.


----------



## 33steven

Hunting western UP, way back in, I faintly start to hear an atv? It's the afternoon hunt. The noise is starting to get closer, the sound travels so far up there(I bet it was a mile or two away) But after an hour or more this POS 3-wheeler was coming down a very old logging trail with an older guy driving, he gets 50 yards from me and sees me up in my climber, I raise both arms to say what the hell( it's national forest, atv's aren't allowed except designated trails). He turns it around stalling it a few times and drives 100 yards away to my right and parks it. Takes his gun out of the holder, puts a cover on the 3-wheeler then walks 100 yards directly in front and sits down on a log, he's in full orange, really! He stays for a little gets up walks over a little hill out of sight. A little time passes and here he comes back( it's about an hour before dark by the way) He goes to his 3-wheeler, takes his cover off, puts gun in holder, fires it up. For the next hour I can hear him putting back to wherever he came from. Needless to say, I didn't see anything.


----------



## DecoySlayer

I was archery hunting on the ranges at Fort Meade. It was hot, bugs everywhere. I gave up early, about 1000. I was walking out and heard "Noise". It seemed to be coming from above. 

As I moved closer to the car, it got louder. I finally got really close to the "Noise". I looked up in a tree, there was a black man, with a "boom box" playing music really loud, and he had a bow. 

I asked him if he had seen anything. He said no, said it had been slow all year, and in fact, rarely ever saw a deer that was not running. 

I wished him luck and went on to my car and went home,


----------



## Big_Jim

I was out bow hunting one evening on state land and I heard a car door shut. I figured it was someone from my group and I was ready to go in anyway, so I got down from my stand and I started walking and there was a young couple about ready to get "nasty". She covered her head with her shirt and he just stood there looking dumb. I walked by and said "don't mind me, I'm done for the night". I was in full camo and they never seen me until I was right next to them. I don't think he got any that night.


----------



## dankoustas

Biggbear said:


> Many years ago I was bow hunting state land near Roscommon on November 14th. As I head in I see a bunch of no trespassing signs along the two track on property I know to be state land. Heading to the area I hunted previously I find new path created by a 4 wheeler (new since the previous season). Then I see a huge 8x8 shack (not set up legally),several mountains of carrots (limit was 5 gallons then), and trees cut for shooting lanes 30 yards wide like spokes on a wheel going out from the shack.
> 
> I went past this mess and headed back along the swamp where I had hunted for many years. When I came out that night a truck comes roaring down the two track and skids to a halt next to me. There are two guys in the truck, a father and his adult son. The father starts screaming at me that I better not be in there the next morning hunting, they had that area staked out. I asked if they were the ones posting state land and with all the other illegal nonsense. The Dad didn't even attempt to deny it, fully admitted it was their spot. He went on to tell me if I showed up out there at all his other two sons would be with him in the morning, and his 3 sons would kick my behind. I was young, and offered to have him and his son step out right there and we could settle up right then. I told them the winner could hunt there, and the loser would find someplace new. The Dad called me a few choice words, and drove off with another warning about his other sons being there in the morning.
> 
> I stopped at the Roscommon DNR field office and reported my experience to the CO that was there. He took detailed location info, and said he would be out there at day break. I came in from a different direction on the 15th, I could hear the guys yelling at the CO in the distance when he got there. They spooked a 6 pt my way and I whacked him. I made sure to drag the deer out past the bunch of morons even though it was the long way to my truck. I just smiled as I went past. The CO told me congratulations, and based on the fist full of tickets he was writing, and the pile of guns against a tree I was guessing it was a bad day for the other crew. Bumped into the CO a few days later in the area. He had confiscated guns, 4 wheeler, and written a bunch of tickets. He gave them no slack what-so-ever because they were such a bunch of jerks from the moment he encountered them.
> 
> One of the best opening days I ever had.


That is a great story and good for you at not letting yourself be bullied. I like the "let's settle this right now" attitude.
Dan


----------



## Nostromo

Some of you guys have some interesting encounters out there. 

Most problems I've encountered on public land have been related to fishing and guides with their drift boats. I had a guy actually stand on the boardwalk upstream of @#$%& cottage to block my way. His confidence left him as I got closer and he stepped aside. But that was pretty bad I thought. Other times I would wade over towards shore to give approaching boats the right of way. Only to have them park at the top of the hole I was fishing. 

I hunted the same area for deer and bear for a lot of years. So, generally I was in the area from sept 15th till Thanksgiving or so. Twice I was told by other hunters that they've been hunting that spot for years. Using a cloaking device maybe? It was worse when the baiting ban went into effect in the lower. I know a lot of UP hunters say the same thing. 

One archer had set up on a pathway I had cut in the early 90's. It led back to a spot where a cedar swamp, a meadow, and a stand of birch-popular came together. I had a couple dogs with me and they saw him in the tree and were wagging their tails and looking up when I arrived gun in hand. The other guy said "I was about to shoot these dogs when you showed up". Both had collars, tags, and one had a cow bell. Honestly, I had no problem with him setting up there and I'd of wished him good luck and found another way to go. But saying he was about to shoot my dogs turned nothing at all into a big problem. 

I realize he could be a member here and post this from his perspective. Where a knuckleheaded hunter ran his dogs through my hunting set-up. He had set up a corn feeder, so he'd put a fair amount of work into it. 

In the end, we have to share the land and be decent to each other.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have been bear hunting in the keweenaw this week. As i am reading this thread my buddy texted me a picture. He carried a bucket of bait out to his blind when he went out for the evening hunt. His bait hadnt been touched so he decided to wait until after the hunt to dump his bucket. He set his bucket off to the side behind his blind. 30 mins later he hears a noise at the bucket. He looks over to see this fisher feeding from his bait bucket.


----------



## M.Schmitz87

Big_Jim said:


> I was out bow hunting one evening on state land and I heard a car door shut. I figured it was someone from my group and I was ready to go in anyway, so I got down from my stand and I started walking and there was a young couple about ready to get "nasty". She covered her head with her shirt and he just stood there looking dumb. I walked by and said "don't mind me, I'm done for the night". I was in full camo and they never seen me until I was right next to them. I don't think he got any that night.


That's how some adult movies start. (So I heard)


----------



## Biggbear

I used to hunt my Aunt's farm in Gratiot county, it was private obviously, but hunting there was like hunting state land. My aunt would give permission to anyone who would pay her the respect of stopping and asking (it hadn't been that way when my Uncle was alive). One thing she did do was have them sign a permission slip removing her from liability. Anyone with out a permission slip was asked to leave.

I have a buddy that swears he's cursed when it comes to hunting, he's like the buckles Yooper in Escanaba in da Moonlight. Going to my Aunts could be tough because you never knew what you would encounter, but there were a lot of deer there, filling a Doe permit wasn't that hard if you knew where to hunt. I took my buddy there to hunt for just a day, he was an LEO and that's all he could get off.

We show up at 0 dark thirty, and as I'm driving around the perimeter of the place to show him the boundaries we see a car overturned in the drainage that runs through the property. We jump out door of the car is open, there is blood on the seats and dash, but no driver or passengers. We grab flashlights and wade in looking for people along the banks, in the woods, in the water, every place. My buddy had called it in as soon as we saw the vehicle, so other first responders start showing up (he is out of his jurisdiction so his responsibility only goes so far). After giving our statements we head back to the other side of the property and try to salvage a hunt out of this, it's after daylight now. As we sit there I can hear the beep, beep, beep of the wrecker, I can hear doors slamming etc. Needless to say we didn't see a damn thing. I chalk it up to an unbelievable experience, and we decide to come back the following weekend.

Next weekend rolls around and we make the 2 hour drive to the farm, and show up at 0 dark thirty again. As we pull in to the little drive, I see 8 or 10 guys standing there ready to go into the woods. I get out and ask to see permission slips, only 2 guys have them. I explain that those two can hunt, but the others can't. They start getting upset, I start getting mad, and things go down hill quick. They tell me they leased the property from a local who had permission to hunt there. I tell them he doesn't own the place, only has permission, and it sounds like he scammed them. They outnumbered us over 2 to 1, but I was getting pissed. When I was that age, I had a terrible temper problem. All the while my buddy is standing right behind me, and as things escalated I saw him put his hand in his right front pocket. I knew that was here he carried his off duty gun. But these 10 guys had already loaded their rifles, so we were outmatched there too, but I was really hot by now and not thinking very straight. I told them to pick out their best 3 or 4 and I would take them on right there. If they won, we'd leave. If I won, all of them had to leave even the ones with the permission slips. Like I said I had a bad temper, and wasn't thinking very straight. They all looked at each other and I started asking which 4 it was going to be as I took my coat off. The looked at each other, and must have thought I was a nut case. They calmed down and said they would go find the guy they paid and take it out on him.

As they pack up, I start getting ready to go out hunting. My buddy is just standing there looking at me like I was a psychopath. I finally tell him to get ready to hunt, daylight in the swamp was right around the corner. When I set him down and headed to my spot he didn't say a word.

As I hunted that morning I was starting to think my buddy was cursed, two blown weekends in a row was something I had never encountered before. Just when I started thinking the morning hunt was over, I heard a shot and the curse was broken.

On the drive home that night, my buddy finally asked if I had done the math that morning. I told him yes. He asked if I would have really dropped the gloves if it came down to it, I told him yes. I've heard him tell that story many times over the last 25 years, and every time he ends it by saying that was the first time he realized I was not quite all there. As I look back 25 years later if I would have had to scuffle that morning, I would have been handed my ass for a hat. Threatening a bunch of guys I didn't know in the middle of now where with rifles was definitely a stupid thing to do. But if I could go back somehow to being young again, I would likely do it all again.


----------



## K. Trout

A few years ago I was in on a 120 acre hunting lease that butted up to state land. One morning at prime time I was in my ladder stand and I catch a glimpse of orange off to my left headed towards me. When he gets about 50 yards out I start waving my orange hat to get his attention. When he finally sees me he jumps behind a big tree. I'm staring at the tree and he peeks from behind it and sees me and hides behind it again. We played peek a boo like that for the next 10 minutes. Finally he peeks around the tree and I throw up both my hands and point back towards the state land and he turns and heads back the way he came. It was quite funny watching a grown man play peek a boo around that tree.


----------



## Forest Meister

Biggbear said:


> I used to hunt my Aunt's farm in Gratiot county, it was private obviously, but hunting there was like hunting state land. My aunt would give permission to anyone who would pay her the respect of stopping and asking (it hadn't been that way when my Uncle was alive). One thing she did do was have them sign a permission slip removing her from liability. Anyone with out a permission slip was asked to leave.
> 
> I have a buddy that swears he's cursed when it comes to hunting, he's like the buckles Yooper in Escanaba in da Moonlight. Going to my Aunts could be tough because you never knew what you would encounter, but there were a lot of deer there, filling a Doe permit wasn't that hard if you knew where to hunt. I took my buddy there to hunt for just a day, he was an LEO and that's all he could get off.
> 
> We show up at 0 dark thirty, and as I'm driving around the perimeter of the place to show him the boundaries we see a car overturned in the drainage that runs through the property. We jump out door of the car is open, there is blood on the seats and dash, but no driver or passengers. We grab flashlights and wade in looking for people along the banks, in the woods, in the water, every place. My buddy had called it in as soon as we saw the vehicle, so other first responders start showing up (he is out of his jurisdiction so his responsibility only goes so far). After giving our statements we head back to the other side of the property and try to salvage a hunt out of this, it's after daylight now. As we sit there I can hear the beep, beep, beep of the wrecker, I can hear doors slamming etc. Needless to say we didn't see a damn thing. I chalk it up to an unbelievable experience, and we decide to come back the following weekend.
> 
> Next weekend rolls around and we make the 2 hour drive to the farm, and show up at 0 dark thirty again. As we pull in to the little drive, I see 8 or 10 guys standing there ready to go into the woods. I get out and ask to see permission slips, only 2 guys have them. I explain that those two can hunt, but the others can't. They start getting upset, I start getting mad, and things go down hill quick. They tell me they leased the property from a local who had permission to hunt there. I tell them he doesn't own the place, only has permission, and it sounds like he scammed them. They outnumbered us over 2 to 1, but I was getting pissed. When I was that age, I had a terrible temper problem. All the while my buddy is standing right behind me, and as things escalated I saw him put his hand in his right front pocket. I knew that was here he carried his off duty gun. But these 10 guys had already loaded their rifles, so we were outmatched there too, but I was really hot by now and not thinking very straight. I told them to pick out their best 3 or 4 and I would take them on right there. If they won, we'd leave. If I won, all of them had to leave even the ones with the permission slips. Like I said I had a bad temper, and wasn't thinking very straight. They all looked at each other and I started asking which 4 it was going to be as I took my coat off. The looked at each other, and must have thought I was a nut case. They calmed down and said they would go find the guy they paid and take it out on him.
> 
> As they pack up, I start getting ready to go out hunting. My buddy is just standing there looking at me like I was a psychopath. I finally tell him to get ready to hunt, daylight in the swamp was right around the corner. When I set him down and headed to my spot he didn't say a word.
> 
> As I hunted that morning I was starting to think my buddy was cursed, two blown weekends in a row was something I had never encountered before. Just when I started thinking the morning hunt was over, I heard a shot and the curse was broken.
> 
> On the drive home that night, my buddy finally asked if I had done the math that morning. I told him yes. He asked if I would have really dropped the gloves if it came down to it, I told him yes. I've heard him tell that story many times over the last 25 years, and every time he ends it by saying that was the first time he realized I was not quite all there. As I look back 25 years later if I would have had to scuffle that morning, I would have been handed my ass for a hat. Threatening a bunch of guys I didn't know in the middle of now where with rifles was definitely a stupid thing to do. But if I could go back somehow to being young again, I would likely do it all again.


I don't always have trespass problems, but when I do, I call Biggbear. FM


----------



## Biggbear

Forest Meister said:


> I don't always have trespass problems, but when I do, I call Biggbear. FM


Ha! What's that line Toby Keith sings "I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was."

Truth is when I was young I just had a bad temper, and got hit a lot for my moronic decisions. Somehow not backing down seemed like a badge of honor back then, now it just seems like another moronic decision.


----------



## Lumberman

Here's a good one. I can only hope this guys is a member here. 

November 14th a couple years ago. Buddy and I set up way back on state land for a bow hunt. Usually a good hunt because all the Gun hunters are wandering around pushing deer back into this section. 

About an hour before dark I see 4 pilgrims out doing some "scouting" for the next morning. The walk literally underneath my climber. They're passing a bottle back and forth talking about the all the sign. Right in the middle of saying "bet no ones been back here for a decade". I yell hey!! I scare the shot out of them and they start laughing. I climb down say high and wander towards the truck. Text my buddy they're heading his way. 

He sits quit and sure enough they show up right by his stand. He put out one of those white wicks dipped in doe pee. One of the guys spots it and goes walking over to it. No idea my buddies there in a tree. Sure enough he leans in and when his nose is about a half inch from it Yells "woosh that fresh."

My buddy busts out laughing. To this day Im still mad he didn't snap a picture at that moment.


----------



## Nostromo

You taught those guys two valuable lessons: You're never alone in the forest, and always look up.


----------



## Biggbear

DirtySteve said:


> I have been bear hunting in the keweenaw this week. As i am reading this thread my buddy texted me a picture. He carried a bucket of bait out to his blind when he went out for the evening hunt. His bait hadnt been touched so he decided to wait until after the hunt to dump his bucket. He set his bucket off to the side behind his blind. 30 mins later he hears a noise at the bucket. He looks over to see this fisher feeding from his bait bucket.


That's my #2 target animal to trap, second only to a wolf (if we can ever get a season that includes trapping). That one with a white blaze on his chest would make an awesome full body mount.


----------



## DirtySteve

Biggbear said:


> That's my #2 target animal to trap, second only to a wolf (if we can ever get a season that includes trapping). That one with a white blaze on his chest would make an awesome full body mount.


Go to the keweenaw it has to be an easy task to trap one. We put out 4 bear baits and all 4 had multiple fishers. We watch them all night long. My son is going to give it a shot this year since he is up here for school.


----------



## capper

Back in the mid 1950's - traditionally, most of the adult men in our family would go to my uncles 80 acre farm to gun hunt deer. The farm had Huron National forest on 2 sides and private land on the 3rd. My uncle had hunted from an old hollowed out pine stump as his stand as long as he'd owned the property. This was before people used tree stands. One morning, I had left the house after the rest of the men for some reason and I had to pass by my uncles stump on the way to my chosen area - and before I got there I could hear this real loud rustling in the leaves - well when I got close enough to see what it was - it was my uncle, scooting around in the leaves like a dog with worms and did he ever stink. It turned out some low life had taken a big dump in that stump after he left the day before, and getting there in the dark he had sat right in it - and he said the longer he sat there the more something stunk and it finally dawned on him what he had done. He swore me to secrecy - begged me not to tell the rest of the family what happened - and I said "of course I wont". Well, that story is still told every year by the family members who are still alive and were there.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I went to the range today to check zero on a rifle for a possible upcoming hunt. I ran into a guy who was sighting in his brand new crossbow. He called it good when he could hit his paper plate size target off the hood of his car. He only shot field points because he didn't want to lose another new bolt. At least he shot it prior to Sunday's opener.

I've never heard of a Centerpoint Sniper. 

Nothing like being practicing before the start of the season.


----------



## Petronius

Luv2hunteup said:


> I went to the range today to check zero on a rifle for a possible upcoming hunt. I ran into a guy who was sighting in his brand new crossbow. He called it good when he could hit his paper plate size target off the hood of his car. He only shot field points because he didn't want to lose another new bolt. At least he shot it prior to Sunday's opener.
> 
> I've never heard of a Centerpoint Sniper.
> 
> Nothing like being practicing before the start of the season.


Are you saying the guy put the target on the hood of his vehicle, then shot at it? Well, that's better than shooting it off the head of some kid.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

petronius said:


> Are you saying the guy put the target on the hood of his vehicle, then shot at it? Well, that's better than shooting it off the head of some kid.


No he was laying on the hood of his car for a rest. Sorry for the confusion. I helped him get his scope adjusted so he could hit his paper plate.


----------



## Petronius

Luv2hunteup said:


> No he was laying on the hood of his car for a rest. Sorry for the confusion. I helped him get his scope adjusted so he could hit his paper plate.


It would be illegal for someone to lay on the hood of a vehicle and sight in a firearm. It may be illegal to do that with a crossbow. I am checking on it.


----------



## dead short

petronius said:


> It would be illegal for someone to lay on the hood of a vehicle and sight in a firearm. It may be illegal to do that with a crossbow. I am checking on it.


Would depend on where they were.....

(6) Except as otherwise provided in this part, an individual shall not transport or possess a bow or crossbow in or upon a vehicle while that vehicle is operated on public land or on a highway, road, or street in this state, unless the bow or crossbow is unstrung, enclosed in a case, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle.


----------



## Petronius

dead short said:


> Would depend on where they were.....
> 
> (6) Except as otherwise provided in this part, an individual shall not transport or possess a bow or crossbow in or upon a vehicle while that vehicle is operated on public land or on a highway, road, or street in this state, unless the bow or crossbow is unstrung, enclosed in a case, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle.


Thanks, that is what I was looking for. Therefore, if the vehicle is on private land, it is legal to possess the bow uncased and strung, on a vehicle, as Luv2hunteup had posted.

For reference, could you post the MCL if it is a law or the rule that came from? I would like to add that to the laws and rules I have printed for our deer camp. People at camp are always bringing up what you can and can not do with firearms and bows.


----------



## dead short

MCL......

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ip...-40111&highlight=Environmental AND Protection



324.40111 Taking animal from in or upon vehicle; transporting or possessing firearm in or upon vehicle; person with disability; transporting or possessing unloaded firearm in or upon vehicle on sporting clays range; individual holding permit to hunt from standing vehicle; possessing and discharging firearm to take game from personal assistive mobility device; transporting or possessing bow or crossbow in or upon vehicle while on public land or highway, road, or street; written permission to hunt or discharge firearm within certain distance of property; definitions.
Sec. 40111.

(1) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3) or (5), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not take an animal from in or upon a vehicle.

(2) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3), (4), or (5), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, unless the firearm is unloaded and enclosed in a case, unloaded and carried in the trunk of a vehicle, or unloaded in a motorized boat.

(3) A person with a disability may transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the firearm is unloaded and the vehicle is operated at a speed of not greater than 10 miles per hour. A person with a disability may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take an animal from in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the vehicle is not moving. The department may demand proof of eligibility under this subsection. An individual shall possess proof of his or her eligibility under this subsection and furnish the proof upon the request of a peace officer.

(4) An individual may transport or possess an unloaded firearm in or upon a vehicle on a sporting clays range.

(5) An individual holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under section 40114 may transport or possess an uncased firearm with a loaded magazine on a personal assistive mobility device if the action is open. An individual holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under section 40114 may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take game from a personal assistive mobility device if each of the following applies:

(a) The personal assistive mobility device is not moving.

(b) The individual holds a valid base license under section 43523a, holds any other necessary license under part 435, and complies with all other laws and rules for the taking of game.

(6) Except as otherwise provided in this part, an individual shall not transport or possess a bow or crossbow in or upon a vehicle while that vehicle is operated on public land or on a highway, road, or street in this state, unless the bow or crossbow is unstrung, enclosed in a case, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle.

(7) An individual shall not hunt with a firearm within 150 yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property.

(8) As used in this section:

(a) "Person with a disability" means a disabled person as that term is defined in section 19a of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.19a, and who is in possession of 1 of the following:

(i) A certificate of identification or windshield placard issued to a disabled person under section 675 of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.675.

(ii) A special registration plate issued to a disabled person under section 803d of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.803d.

(b) "Personal assistive mobility device" means any device, including, but not limited to, one that is battery-powered, that is designed solely for use by an individual with mobility impairment for locomotion and is considered an extension of the individual.

(c) "Unloaded" means that the firearm does not have ammunition in the barrel, chamber, cylinder, clip, or magazine when the barrel, chamber, cylinder, clip, or magazine is part of or attached to the firearm.


History: Add. 1995, Act 57, Imd. Eff. May 24, 1995 ;-- Am. 2012, Act 246, Imd. Eff. July 2, 2012 ;-- Am. 2012, Act 340, Imd. Eff. Oct. 16, 2012 ;-- Am. 2015, Act 24, Eff. July 1, 2015 ;-- Am. 2015, Act 185, Eff. Jan. 1, 2016 
Popular Name: Act 451
Popular Name: NREPA


----------



## Petronius

dead short said:


> MCL......
> 
> http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ipaqvxj1wjpkem52ehx51hyr))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-40111&highlight=Environmental AND Protection
> 
> 
> 
> 324.40111 Taking animal from in or upon vehicle; transporting or possessing firearm in or upon vehicle; person with disability; transporting or possessing unloaded firearm in or upon vehicle on sporting clays range; individual holding permit to hunt from standing vehicle; possessing and discharging firearm to take game from personal assistive mobility device; transporting or possessing bow or crossbow in or upon vehicle while on public land or highway, road, or street; written permission to hunt or discharge firearm within certain distance of property; definitions.
> Sec. 40111.
> 
> (1) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3) or (5), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not take an animal from in or upon a vehicle.
> 
> (2) Except as otherwise provided in subsection (3), (4), or (5), this part, or in a department order authorized under section 40107, an individual shall not transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, unless the firearm is unloaded and enclosed in a case, unloaded and carried in the trunk of a vehicle, or unloaded in a motorized boat.
> 
> (3) A person with a disability may transport or possess a firearm in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the firearm is unloaded and the vehicle is operated at a speed of not greater than 10 miles per hour. A person with a disability may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take an animal from in or upon a vehicle, except for a car or truck, on a state licensed game bird hunting preserve if the vehicle is not moving. The department may demand proof of eligibility under this subsection. An individual shall possess proof of his or her eligibility under this subsection and furnish the proof upon the request of a peace officer.
> 
> (4) An individual may transport or possess an unloaded firearm in or upon a vehicle on a sporting clays range.
> 
> (5) An individual holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under section 40114 may transport or possess an uncased firearm with a loaded magazine on a personal assistive mobility device if the action is open. An individual holding a valid permit to hunt from a standing vehicle under section 40114 may possess a loaded firearm and may discharge that firearm to take game from a personal assistive mobility device if each of the following applies:
> 
> (a) The personal assistive mobility device is not moving.
> 
> (b) The individual holds a valid base license under section 43523a, holds any other necessary license under part 435, and complies with all other laws and rules for the taking of game.
> 
> (6) Except as otherwise provided in this part, an individual shall not transport or possess a bow or crossbow in or upon a vehicle while that vehicle is operated on public land or on a highway, road, or street in this state, unless the bow or crossbow is unstrung, enclosed in a case, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle.
> 
> (7) An individual shall not hunt with a firearm within 150 yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property.
> 
> (8) As used in this section:
> 
> (a) "Person with a disability" means a disabled person as that term is defined in section 19a of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.19a, and who is in possession of 1 of the following:
> 
> (i) A certificate of identification or windshield placard issued to a disabled person under section 675 of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.675.
> 
> (ii) A special registration plate issued to a disabled person under section 803d of the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.803d.
> 
> (b) "Personal assistive mobility device" means any device, including, but not limited to, one that is battery-powered, that is designed solely for use by an individual with mobility impairment for locomotion and is considered an extension of the individual.
> 
> (c) "Unloaded" means that the firearm does not have ammunition in the barrel, chamber, cylinder, clip, or magazine when the barrel, chamber, cylinder, clip, or magazine is part of or attached to the firearm.
> 
> 
> History: Add. 1995, Act 57, Imd. Eff. May 24, 1995 ;-- Am. 2012, Act 246, Imd. Eff. July 2, 2012 ;-- Am. 2012, Act 340, Imd. Eff. Oct. 16, 2012 ;-- Am. 2015, Act 24, Eff. July 1, 2015 ;-- Am. 2015, Act 185, Eff. Jan. 1, 2016
> Popular Name: Act 451
> Popular Name: NREPA


Thanks, that's what I wanted.


----------



## imjon

Buddy dropped me off at one of our blinds, then drove off to hunt his blind. At dark as I was coming out I see headlights pull into the pick up spot.
Walk up it's not my buddies truck. Couple teenagers, guy was embarrassed but the girl was angry. She really wanted some privacy. 

Also had a couple kids need to be shown the way out when I was hunting state land north of Howell. I have no idea how they could feel lost, the trail turned right about 100 yards out front of where they were and went directly to the parking lot. Told them to unload their guns and one didn't, probably afraid a grizz would eat him. So I walked behind them and gave them directions.


----------



## !Fishhawk

petronius said:


> It would be illegal for someone to lay on the hood of a vehicle and sight in a firearm. It may be illegal to do that with a crossbow. I am checking on it.


Might be illegal, but I have done it of a non-operating truck hood with a rifle on state land out side Big Rapids MI. Was checked by two COs riding together in the same truck. They were only concerned I was actually shooting into a target, not any live trees.


----------



## jstfish48162

I have written this several times on the site, so some may have read it before, but this story NEVER gets old!!!!

Firearms opener in Southern Michigan on public land. I hunted this same tree the weekend prior and had some deer in the area. I get set up well before daylight anticipating first light.

As the darkness faded, I hear some footsteps behind my location and slowly turn to see a light bouncing towards me. Next thing I hear is the assembly of a climbing stand and then the guy takes like 15 minutes to get up the tree.

Ok....at least he’s a decent distance away from me and not in the direction that I plan to shoot.

About an hour into the hunt, I hear the guy climbing back down the tree and then he starts walking towards me.

He stops about 50 yards from me at the edge of a small pine thicket and starts taking off his bibs and proceeds to “pop a squat” and get rid of his deer camp dinner from the night before!!!!

Upon finishing his task, he starts digging for his TP and leans up against a small tree to “clean up”.

Well, the small tree was dead, and fell over into the pine thicket and kicked up a buck!!!! The deer ran out in my direction and stopped and turned around to see what scared him....well, he was 40 yards broadside in front of me and I put a 12ga slug through him!!!

The guy didn’t know what just happened!!! He came over towards me and asked me if I saw the deer that ran out of the pines.... I said “yes and if you want a closer look, he’s laying right over there “!!!!

That’s the funny part!!!

Now for the “not-so-funny” part....

I was hunting alone and had my gun, cold weather gear, my climbing stand and now a hefty 7-point buck to get back to my truck!!!!

So, I gut the deer and get my gear packed onto my stand.

I drag the deer to the main trail and then go back to get my gear and carry all my gear about 50 yards past my deer. Go back to get my deer and drag him about 50 yards past my gear.

I did this for over 2 hours until I got to within 100 yards from the truck and then another hunter offered to help me finish!!!!

My most odd and memorable experience deer hunting to date.


----------



## jakeo

jstfish48162 said:


> I have written this several times on the site, so some may have read it before, but this story NEVER gets old!!!!
> 
> Firearms opener in Southern Michigan on public land. I hunted this same tree the weekend prior and had some deer in the area. I get set up well before daylight anticipating first light.
> 
> As the darkness faded, I hear some footsteps behind my location and slowly turn to see a light bouncing towards me. Next thing I hear is the assembly of a climbing stand and then the guy takes like 15 minutes to get up the tree.
> 
> Ok....at least he’s a decent distance away from me and not in the direction that I plan to shoot.
> 
> About an hour into the hunt, I hear the guy climbing back down the tree and then he starts walking towards me.
> 
> He stops about 50 yards from me at the edge of a small pine thicket and starts taking off his bibs and proceeds to “pop a squat” and get rid of his deer camp dinner from the night before!!!!
> 
> Upon finishing his task, he starts digging for his TP and leans up against a small tree to “clean up”.
> 
> Well, the small tree was dead, and fell over into the pine thicket and kicked up a buck!!!! The deer ran out in my direction and stopped and turned around to see what scared him....well, he was 40 yards broadside in front of me and I put a 12ga slug through him!!!
> 
> The guy didn’t know what just happened!!! He came over towards me and asked me if I saw the deer that ran out of the pines.... I said “yes and if you want a closer look, he’s laying right over there “!!!!
> 
> That’s the funny part!!!
> 
> Now for the “not-so-funny” part....
> 
> I was hunting alone and had my gun, cold weather gear, my climbing stand and now a hefty 7-point buck to get back to my truck!!!!
> 
> So, I gut the deer and get my gear packed onto my stand.
> 
> I drag the deer to the main trail and then go back to get my gear and carry all my gear about 50 yards past my deer. Go back to get my deer and drag him about 50 yards past my gear.
> 
> I did this for over 2 hours until I got to within 100 yards from the truck and then another hunter offered to help me finish!!!!
> 
> My most odd and memorable experience deer hunting to date.


And?
Please forgive me if I'm missing something...........loved the "pooper" part but lost on last.


----------



## Petronius

jakeo said:


> And?
> Please forgive me if I'm missing something...........loved the "pooper" part but lost on last.


It's easy to see. After struggling for over two hours hauling his deer and hunting gear, a good Samaritan shows up at the last minute to help. Very funny!


----------

